# Revenue Codes for Colonoscopy and EGD



## fredcpc

Rev codes are new to me, so I need some direction. I have scenario for Colonoscopy and EGD, so what are the revenue codes for this combination?


----------



## fredcpc

*Revenue codes for Colonoscopy and EGD*

I am used to coding CPT codes, but need to code Revenue code in this case. Here are my CPT codes:

45385
45380-59
43235-51

Are revenue codes 750 or 759, or both? Or what is the answer? Help....


----------



## capricew

Well -- if you need revenue codes you must be billing on a ubo4 which means you are billing for the facility.

Your revenue codes are 490 for each line you bill
implants are rev code 278 usually but not always
fluoro has a different revenue code and so does anesthesia or conscious sedation services, but for the codes you listed -- each one is rev code 490

hope this helps


----------



## fredcpc

*Revenue codes for Colonoscopy and EGD*

It does help, thanx. So what is a 750 and 759??


----------



## JenReyn99

Revenue code 490 is usually only used for an ASC, which is what I bill for, and what we use, so if you are billing for an ASC, this is correct.  The 750 and 759 are described as gastrointestinal services - general classification and gastrointestinal services - other. These would be used in a hospital or other facility type setting. :0)


----------



## fredcpc

*Revenue codes for Colonoscopy and EGD*

I learned something today. Maybe I need a book on revenue codes.


----------

